# Can you help me find good orchestral excerpts of the following?



## Rania (Jun 23, 2009)

I am looking for video excerpts from youtube to showcase the different instruments of the orchestra, preferably within orchestral works (i.e. not concerti or solo/ chamber music for the instrument in question), and I'm still missing good examples of the following:

1) Viola section excerpt, where one can hear the sound of the viola distinctly. (I have Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, but I'd like something a little more accessible to a general audience).

2) Viola solo within a symphony or an orchestral work (besides Berlioz Harold in Italy)

3) An exciting and substantial percussion section excerpt or solo within a symphony or an orchestral work (not Timpani).

If anyone can think of good examples for which good videos exist, it would be huge help!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The last movement of Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel has a nice melody for viola with wordless choral interjections.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

1) The opening of the Mahler 10th. Long, extended viola section solo, or Brahms Serenade No. 2 - written for orchestra without violins - violas carry the load.

2) Richard Strauss Don Quixote has solos for cello and viola. Viola solos begin at rehearsal mark 14.

3) The obvious choice is the percussion section for Britten's Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra. But there are others: Kodaly's Hary Janos suite, The Viennese Musical Clock (movement 2) is delightfully written for percussion and winds - bells, chimes, snare drum, triangle, tam tam, cymbals - very cool writing. For snare only, either the Nielsen 5th or Shostakovich 7th (first movements for both) will fill that need.

There are undoubtedly Youtube videos of all.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Orchestral works with percussion: 
https://www.talkclassical.com/51724-great-orchestral-works-m-2.html#post1320643


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rania said:


> I am looking for video excerpts from youtube to showcase the different instruments of the orchestra, preferably within orchestral works (i.e. not concerti or solo/ chamber music for the instrument in question), and I'm still missing good examples of the following:
> 
> 1) Viola section excerpt, where one can hear the sound of the viola distinctly. (I have Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, but I'd like something a little more accessible to a general audience).
> 
> ...


Britten - "Kiddie Guide" [Young Person's Guide t the Orchestra]


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The trouble with the Viola is that it doesn't stand out as well as a violin or a cello, am I allowed to say that, no disrespect intended. So for that you're better looking into Concertos, sorry.

Beyond Harold in Italy, try Bartok's final work, completed by his friend Tibor Serly; then there's Walton's Concerto, and Der Schwanendreher by Paul Hindemith.

There's lots of good percussion in the Finale of Shostakovich's 15th Symphony, Vaughan Williams 8th, and of course there's more Bartók, beyond your Music for Strings, there's the Sonata (also orchestrated as a Concerto) for two pianos and percussion? Try the Finale.


----------

